# ASUS PTGD-LA and PCI-e x16



## wdro (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi, my HP PC comes with the ASUS PTGD-LA motherboard: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?&cc=us&docname=c00361570
It doesn't have any PCI-e slots but if you go to the link above and look at the picture carefully, it looks like there is a space on the motherboard where a pci-e x16 slot should be and they omitted it in the manufacturing. Is it possible to add a pci-e connector to my motherboard (similar to its cousin, PTGD1-LA: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?lc=en&cc=us&docname=c00297771 )?


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

System manufacturers will often have MB makers modify their boards according to their (the system manufacturers) specifications. There is no way to add a PCIe slot to your MB. You would have to replace the MB.


----------



## wdro (Nov 23, 2005)

Ah, why would they do that? They added PCI-e on to PTGD-LA and then called it PTGD1-LA.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Its called "cutting cost"
These big name builders (Dell, HP, Gateway) Need to drop every every dollar and cent possible. Usually omitting things like PCIe slots, or IDE channels is how they do this.


----------



## wdro (Nov 23, 2005)

But it looks like there is a space on the motherboard where a pci-e x16 slot should be. (See green circle):















and this is the one with pci-e x16

Other than that, everything else looks the same.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Perhaps you could solder a PCIe slot onto the board. However, there is no way to know if it would work. Who knows what other changes were made to the board that you can't see. You could try it and let us know.


----------



## wdro (Nov 23, 2005)

That's why I'm posting here to see what tools I need in order to do that


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

The tools would be a soldering iron, solder and a steady hand. Where you would get the PCIe slot other than off an old MB I have no idea.


----------



## wdro (Nov 23, 2005)

You know how this is an HP computer? What happens if I just buy a new motherboard? Will I lose all the software that comes with HP?


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

No you won't lose it but at the least you will have to do a repair Windows install (although there are other methods) as your hard drive will have the drivers for the old MB. What CDs came with it?


----------



## rawlls (Jul 1, 2007)

If anyone's had succes adding a PCIe slot to the board feel free to comment


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't think that you can do it actually. Even if you manage to physically attach it to the mobo there should be other restrictions like BIOS or bus controllers...


----------

